# Technisat Cablestar HD2 und s2-liplianin

## chrisk2305

Hi! 

Nachdem ich seit Tagen nichts anderes versuche als meine neue DVB-C Karte zum Laufen zu bekommen, wende ich mich nun an euch. 

Ich habe es zuerst mit den Kernelinternen Mantis Treibern versucht und bekam mit VDR sogar ein Bild (nur mit ShmClient, xineliboutput verweigerte leider). Da aber mein IR Receiver von der Karte nicht erkannt wurde und ich im Netz überall gelesen habe, dass man den s2-liplianin Treiber verwenden sollte, habe ich mich daran gemacht. Also V4L und DVB im Kernel deaktiviert (sonst lässt sich der Treiber nicht kompilieren) und dann den aktuellen Treiber aus dem vdr-testing overlay emerged. Das lief auch ohne Fehler durch, nur wie gehts jetzt weiter? Nach dem Reboot wurden keine DVB Treiber geladen und eine modprobe mantis bringt folgendes: 

```
WARNING: Error inserting ir_core (/lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r7/v4l-dvb/IR/ir-core.ko): Invalid module format 

WARNING: Error inserting mb86a16 (/lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r7/v4l-dvb/dvb/frontends/mb86a16.ko): Invalid module format 

WARNING: Error inserting lnbp21 (/lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r7/v4l-dvb/dvb/frontends/lnbp21.ko): Invalid module format 

FATAL: Error inserting mantis (/lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r7/v4l-dvb/dvb/mantis/mantis.ko): Invalid module format 

```

Habe mich so auf die Karte gefreut, aber mittlerweile bin ich am verzeifeln. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Vielen Dank und lg, 

Christian 

 Nachtrag: 

 Anscheinend sind einige Module doch geladen (aber Mantis fehlt): 

```
 

vdr dev # lsmod 

Module Size Used by 

nvidia 10205603 0 

snd_virtuoso 28145 0 

stb6100 5342 0 

snd_oxygen_lib 28080 1 snd_virtuoso 

tda10021 4335 0 

tda10023 5127 0 

stb0899 28846 0 

snd_mpu401_uart 5512 1 snd_oxygen_lib 

firewire_ohci 20180 0 

stv0299 6990 0 

snd_rawmidi 18387 1 snd_mpu401_uart 

firewire_core 42564 1 firewire_ohci 

dvb_core 70617 1 stv0299 

crc_itu_t 1507 1 firewire_core 

```

ich habe aber unter /dev kein dvb. Bin also noch nicht viel weiter...

Gleiches mit den Treibern vom v4l-dvb-hg repository.

----------

## astaecker

Vielleicht hast du ja noch Altlasten. Lösch mal alle entsprechenden Module aus /lib/modules/DEIN_KERNEL/ . Die Module sind in Ordnern wie "dvb", "video", "v4l-dvb" etc. zu finden. Dannach den Kernel und die neuen DVB-Treiber erneut kompilieren.

----------

## chrisk2305

Danke für deine Antwort!

Habe jetzt nochmals alles neu gemacht und siehe da, es tut sich was.

Die Module scheinen alle geladen zu sein:

```

vdr ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10205603  0

ir_sony_decoder         1958  0

ir_jvc_decoder          2038  0

ir_rc6_decoder          2518  0

ir_rc5_decoder          1990  0

mantis                 33037  0

ir_nec_decoder          2166  0

lnbp21                  1531  1 mantis

mb86a16                15206  1 mantis

ir_core                10348  6 ir_sony_decoder,ir_jvc_decoder,ir_rc6_decoder,ir_rc5_decoder,mantis,ir_nec_decoder

stb6100                 5342  1 mantis

tda10021                4335  1 mantis

tda10023                5127  1 mantis

stb0899                28846  1 mantis

stv0299                 6990  1 mantis

dvb_core               70617  2 mantis,stv0299

```

aber der dmesg output beunruhigt mich etwas:

```

[    6.172167] IR NEC protocol handler initialized

[    6.202715]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on node 0

[    6.202719]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    6.202731] Mantis 0000:04:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    6.202803] irq: 21, latency: 32

[    6.202804]  memory: 0xfdcff000, mmio: 0xffffc90011104000

[    6.202807] found a VP-2040 PCI DVB-C device on (04:07.0),

[    6.202809]     Mantis Rev 1 [1ae4:0002], irq: 21, latency: 32

[    6.202811]     memory: 0xfdcff000, mmio: 0xffffc90011104000

[    6.205611]     MAC Address=[00:08:c9:d0:30:44]

[    6.205636] mantis_alloc_buffers (0): DMA=0x5a00000 cpu=0xffff880005a00000 size=65536

[    6.205642] mantis_alloc_buffers (0): RISC=0x589e000 cpu=0xffff88000589e000 size=1000

[    6.205645] DVB: registering new adapter (Mantis dvb adapter)

[    6.216205] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized

[    6.322571] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

[    6.355104] IR JVC protocol handler initialized

[    6.479817] IR Sony protocol handler initialized

[    6.482180] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    6.482183] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    6.711114] mantis_frontend_init (0): Probing for CU1216 (DVB-C)

[    6.714627] TDA10023: i2c-addr = 0x0c, id = 0x7d

[    6.714630] mantis_frontend_init (0): found Philips CU1216 DVB-C frontend (TDA10023) @ 0x0c

[    6.714633] mantis_frontend_init (0): Mantis DVB-C Philips CU1216 frontend attach success

[    6.714637] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10023 DVB-C)...

[    6.714718] mantis_ca_init (0): Registering EN50221 device

[    6.714790] mantis_ca_init (0): Registered EN50221 device

[    6.714799] mantis_hif_init (0): Adapter(0) Initializing Mantis Host Interface

[    7.371725] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    7.371734] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.371738] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    7.372123] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.04  Thu Sep  2 18:45:06 PDT 2010

[    7.392020] IR keymap rc-vp-2040 not found

[    7.392023] mantis_rc_init (0): rc registering failed

[    7.392025] mantis_pci_probe (0): Mantis core init failed

[    7.392040] Mantis 0000:04:07.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    7.392545] general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP

[    7.392869] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:04:07.0/dvb/dvb0.ca0/uevent

[    7.393315] CPU 1

[    7.393358] Modules linked in: nvidia(P) ir_sony_decoder ir_jvc_decoder ir_rc6_decoder ir_rc5_decoder mantis ir_er lnbp21 mb86a16 ir_core stb6100 tda10021 tda10023 stb0899 stv0299 dvb_core

[    7.393663]

[    7.393663] Pid: 993, comm: udevd Tainted: P            2.6.35-gentoo-r7 #3 GA-MA69GM-S2H/GA-MA69GM-S2H

[    7.393663] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8112fa6a>]  [<ffffffff8112fa6a>] sysfs_open_file+0x87/0x26f

[    7.393663] RSP: 0018:ffff88012e66dca8  EFLAGS: 00010202

[    7.393663] RAX: 6574706164612f62 RBX: ffff88012cbab0f8 RCX: 0000000000000000

[    7.393663] RDX: ffff88012e557e60 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffff88012e557e60

[    7.393663] RBP: ffff88012e66dce8 R08: 0000000000000fc1 R09: 0000000000000000

[    7.393663] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: ffffffff8112f9e3 R12: ffff88012e557e60

[    7.393663] R13: ffff88012d5d1180 R14: ffffffff8112f9e3 R15: ffff88012fb6a060

[    7.393663] FS:  00007f3a32f9e700(0000) GS:ffff880001e80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    7.393663] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    7.393663] CR2: 0000000000e65598 CR3: 000000012e57a000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

[    7.393663] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[    7.393663] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[    7.393663] Process udevd (pid: 993, threadinfo ffff88012e66c000, task ffff88012f7e3b00)

[    7.393663] Stack:

[    7.393663]  ffff88012e66dcd8 ffffffff811fab42 ffff88012d5d1180 ffff88012d5d1180

[    7.393663] <0> ffff88012e4ace00 ffff88012fb65600 ffffffff8112f9e3 ffff88012fb6a060

[    7.393663] <0> ffff88012e66dd48 ffffffff810dc3b1 ffff88012fb6a060 0000000000000024

[    7.393663] Call Trace:

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff811fab42>] ? selinux_dentry_open+0xe9/0xf2

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff8112f9e3>] ? sysfs_open_file+0x0/0x26f

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810dc3b1>] __dentry_open+0x162/0x291

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810dc5a5>] nameidata_to_filp+0x3a/0x4b

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810e7465>] do_last+0x409/0x550

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810e8cf2>] do_filp_open+0x212/0x5f9

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff8105754c>] ? remove_hrtimer+0x4f/0x5b

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810e6d0a>] ? getname+0x2c/0x1bd

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810f1650>] ? alloc_fd+0x76/0x11e

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810dc166>] do_sys_open+0x5e/0x10a

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff810dc23b>] sys_open+0x1b/0x1d

[    7.393663]  [<ffffffff8100296b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[    7.393663] Code: d1 48 89 ca e8 0c 6b 10 00 4c 89 e7 e8 aa 0a 00 00 48 89 c2 b8 ed ff ff ff 48 85 d2 0f 84 e2 08 8b 43 28 48 85 c0 74 13 <4c> 8b 70 08 4d 85 f6 74 0a 41 8b 45 3c a8 02 75 24 eb 3b 48 8b

[    7.393663] RIP  [<ffffffff8112fa6a>] sysfs_open_file+0x87/0x26f

[    7.393663]  RSP <ffff88012e66dca8>

[    7.408452] ---[ end trace 5ea55de6bcfb95fd ]---

[    8.787632] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[   11.002148] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -312962182 ns)

[   11.042724] r8169 0000:04:0f.0: eth0: link up

[   11.430665] Adding 2008120k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008120k

[   13.253215] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[   13.253481] WARNING: at fs/sysfs/file.c:355 sysfs_open_file+0xb7/0x26f()

[   13.253734] Hardware name: GA-MA69GM-S2H

[   13.253985] missing sysfs attribute operations for kobject: (null)

[   13.254266] Modules linked in: nvidia(P) ir_sony_decoder ir_jvc_decoder ir_rc6_decoder ir_rc5_decoder mantis ir_er lnbp21 mb86a16 ir_core stb6100 tda10021 tda10023 stb0899 stv0299 dvb_core

[   13.254731] Pid: 1890, comm: udevadm Tainted: P      D     2.6.35-gentoo-r7 #3

[   13.254736] Call Trace:

[   13.254748]  [<ffffffff8103cff7>] warn_slowpath_common+0x80/0x98

[   13.254756]  [<ffffffff8112f9e3>] ? sysfs_open_file+0x0/0x26f

[   13.254762]  [<ffffffff8103d0a3>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x43

[   13.254769]  [<ffffffff8112fa9a>] sysfs_open_file+0xb7/0x26f

[   13.254776]  [<ffffffff811fab42>] ? selinux_dentry_open+0xe9/0xf2

[   13.254782]  [<ffffffff8112f9e3>] ? sysfs_open_file+0x0/0x26f

[   13.254789]  [<ffffffff810dc3b1>] __dentry_open+0x162/0x291

[   13.254795]  [<ffffffff810dc5a5>] nameidata_to_filp+0x3a/0x4b

[   13.254802]  [<ffffffff810e7465>] do_last+0x409/0x550

[   13.254808]  [<ffffffff810e8cf2>] do_filp_open+0x212/0x5f9

[   13.254815]  [<ffffffff810e6d0a>] ? getname+0x2c/0x1bd

[   13.254821]  [<ffffffff810f1650>] ? alloc_fd+0x76/0x11e

[   13.254827]  [<ffffffff810dc166>] do_sys_open+0x5e/0x10a

[   13.254833]  [<ffffffff810dc23b>] sys_open+0x1b/0x1d

[   13.254841]  [<ffffffff8100296b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   13.254846] ---[ end trace 5ea55de6bcfb95fe ]---

[   21.346157] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[13132.646128] mount.nfs used greatest stack depth: 3536 bytes left

```

[/code]

----------

